

Killer cops, drone wars and the crisis of democracy - gumby
http://www.salon.com/2014/12/06/killer_cops_drone_wars_and_the_crisis_of_democracy/

======
hackerjam
those of us who are part of the silent majority, witnessing the dismantling of
our democratic institutions, all in the name of combatting terrorism, fighting
the drug wars, and eradicating the 'isms... are going to have to start getting
off our collective a$$es and speak out against these injustices; otherwise
we're going to wake up one day and realize there is no one left to speak or
act for us. when i read something like the salon article -- and there are too
many reports like this, to write them off as aberations -- i am reminded of
the niemöller quotation:

"First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out -- Because I was
not a Socialist. . . . Then they came for me -- and there was no one left to
speak for me." [1]

[1]
[http://www.ushmm.org/wlc/en/article.php?ModuleId=10007392](http://www.ushmm.org/wlc/en/article.php?ModuleId=10007392)

